# Terribilis with skin ulcer?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I noticed this on one of my terribilis' throats this morning. It looks like a pinkish blob...it was dangling from the throat.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Now this may just be me as its late here.

But the "ulcer" seems to have moved from picture to picture.

Are you sure its not something just stuck to it? Cocofibre for example?

Regards,
Richie


----------

